# Υποχρεωτική η αγγλική γλώσσα στις επιγραφές της Νέας Υόρκης



## Earion (Jul 6, 2011)

...
...
*Υποχρεωτική και μείζων η Αγγλική στις επιγραφές της Νέας Υόρκης*


Την υποχρεωτική αναγραφή στην αγγλική γλώσσα μέρους του κειμένου των πινακίδων καταστημάτων αποφάσισε το δημοτικό συμβούλιο της Νέας Υόρκης. Από εδώ και στο εξής, ακόμη και πινακίδες ή προθήκες καταστημάτων σε μειονοτικές γειτονιές, όπως αυτές στην κατά πλειοψηφία κινεζική συνοικία Φλάσινγκ του Κουίνς της αμερικανικής μεγαλούπολης, θα πρέπει να περιέχουν αγγλικά σε ποσοστό 60% του συνολικού κειμένου τους. Η απόφαση αναμένεται τώρα να προκαλέσει τριβές, αλλά και προσφυγή στη Δικαιοσύνη γύρω από τη συνταγματικότητά της.​
Πηγή: Καθημερινή, 5.7.2011


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2011)

Το ζήτημα που ποτέ δε λύνεται. 
Θυμάμαι ατέρμονες συζητήσεις σε εστίες αν θα πρέπει να είναι στα αγγλικά ό,τι μπαίνει στον πίνακα ανακοινώσεων. Μικρότερη κλίμακα, παρόμοιος πονοκέφαλος.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2011)

Υπάρχει και παρόμοιος νόμος στην Ελλάδα, που δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί ποτέ: ο νόμος 2946/2001
Άρθρο 6 
Επιγραφές 
1. Οι επιγραφές με τις οποίες προσδιορίζεται η θέση, η διεύθυνση, η ιδιότητα ή η επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα φυσικού προσώπου, ή η επωνυμία και το αντικείμενο δραστηριότητας, ενώσεως φυσικών προσώπων ή νομικών προσώπων δημοσίου ή ιδιωτικού δικαίου γράφονται υποχρεωτικώς στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Επιτρέπεται επιπρόσθετη αναγραφή της επιγραφής σε άλλη γλώσσα με μικρότερα στοιχεία.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2011)

Πάντως το Φλάσινγκ δεν είναι «κατά πλειοψηφία κινεζική συνοικία», όπως γράφει η εφημερίδα — κάθε άλλο. Απλώς έχει μεγάλη Τσάιναταουν, που ωστόσο ακόμη υπολείπεται εκείνης του Μανχάταν.


----------

